
React and the Mythical Man-Month - orarbel1
https://hackernoon.com/react-and-the-mythical-man-month-5ac12ba91f34
======
al2o3cr

        Each developer creates a fully functionally, re-usable,
        testable by itself component, that receives input and
        provides output, regardless of where it’s being used,
        and knows nothing about the app it’s being used in.
    

And then they all ride off into the sunset on their free ponies.

If we knew how to consistently teach people to solve that problem,
_everything_ in software development would be trivial.

~~~
orarbel1
Not everything in software development can be broken into independent
components _and in reasonable cost of effort_.

As for React components, I suggest it does.

People do that today :
[https://devarchy.com/react](https://devarchy.com/react)

What if they were incentivized to create a library for your project?

